# Our nee coop



## karaebaker (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Nice ! I would love something like that.


----------



## profwirick (Jan 24, 2013)

lovely! tell me about it. what keeps predators from digging under? what is the drain? around the inside? how many occupants? meat birds or layers? where are you, weather?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

That's great. Is the other1/2 going to be a green house?


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Nice size!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

that is a great coop, i want one !


----------



## karaebaker (Dec 30, 2012)

To keep predators out my husband dug down 12 inches and poured cement so they would have to dig down very deep. Right now we have 15 chicks in it but it would hold ab 45 comfortably. We have 5 more in our chicken tractors and we have 24 more coming. all but 7 are RIR and we are gonna breed them to show as well as for eggs and meat. We are in Arkansas so the winters are mild and summers HOT!!!


----------

